# Oh NO MOLD!!!



## danbono (Feb 23, 2017)

HI All Just uncovered my WSM 22" from it's winter resting place..There was mold on bottom sides and 1" of water in the bottom..What to do?? I was thinking of scaping off the mold the rinse with bleach..Any idea's/thought on what to do?
Thanks Dan













DSC03861.JPG



__ danbono
__ Feb 23, 2017


















DSC03862.JPG



__ danbono
__ Feb 23, 2017


----------



## tropics (Feb 23, 2017)

DanBono said:


> HI All Just uncovered my WSM 22" from it's winter resting place..There was mold on bottom sides and 1" of water in the bottom..What to do?? I was thinking of scaping off the mold the rinse with bleach..Any idea's/thought on what to do?
> Thanks Dan
> 
> 
> ...


Clean the water out of the bottom 

Fire up a full chimney of charcoal Kill It then clean

Richie


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 23, 2017)

What Richie said will work just fine, but I'd add to wipe the heavy mold out, then hit it with some lightly bleached water, then burn it out with a very hot fire.

Once the pit begins to dry out, it won't last long.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

Vinegar does a great job of cleaning up mold. Not as harsh as bleach.

Which speaking of vinegar I was listening to America's Test kitchen podcast the other day and they said the best method for cleaning cutting boards (wood, plastic, etc.) is to use vinegar and a splash of dawn soap. Which is what I have been using for years for cleaning all my kitchen surfaces. Works great.


----------



## marctrees (Feb 23, 2017)

Even though Bleach will kill the Mold best, (other than high heat) it will introduce Bleach stench into your Smoker.

I would REALLY not use Bleach.

Do what the Guys say above, get most of it cleaned up, then run Smoker on High for hour or two.

Like new.

Nothing to be scared of.

I live in a "Hot Humid Climate" and not using a Smoker or BBQ for awhile between cooks, it is VERY common to find Mold.

I just wipe of the bulk of it, and burn off residue before placing meat.

Nothing new or surprising.  

Kinda gross, but no bigee.      Marc


----------



## danbono (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks All for your fast replies. I started a fire in the WSM with 3 splits, temps were like 400*..Had the stick burner going on such a nice day 65* in NJ. I took a split that was burning in there and added two more in the WSM and temps went sky high. Sure looks like the mold is ALL gone.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





Not sure as what I want to do next..I won't be cooking in it for awhile
Thanks Again Dan


----------



## slipaway (Feb 24, 2017)

You might want to take a look at some stuff called "LAs Totally Awesome".

Cleans great with no residue but I know that others have used it so they may have some other comments about it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 24, 2017)

Glad I am not the only one to find a Fuzzy Smoker for the spring season. I have not had an issue the last 5 years. Must be the new location...JJ


----------



## boomerangg22 (Feb 24, 2017)

What is the proper way to store a smoker for a month or two or even longer? I would bet mine is like that too.


----------



## heatman (Feb 24, 2017)

Mine does that when I leave water in the pan for a long time. Simple green or any oven cleaner works well


----------



## danbono (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi All Just thinking would have it been better to the store  WSM without covering it..Airflow might have  prevented the mold?

It does sit where is it covered on 3 sides.

Thanks Dan


----------

